# Mal à l'aise



## Liquido (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 

J'ai commencé l'accueil d'une petite de 18 mois. 
Le soucis, c'est qu'elle me met mal à l'aise. 
Elle n'est pas expressif du tout. Elle hurle quand ça ne va pas et hoche la tête. Si elle sourit, ça fait peur ( on dirait un sourire forcé). 
Je l'ai laissé découvrir la maison mais elle n'a pas bougé, pas un bruit rien. 
Elle n'a pas quitté son doudou. J'ai essayé de lui retirer pour manger, elle a hurler. 
J'ai essayé de lui donner des jouets, elle n'a pas jouer. J'ai essayé de jouer avec elle, je l'ai senti réticente. 
Elle n'a pas voulu manger non plus, a hurler pour ne pas manger. 
Elle ne mange que des petits pots acheter, elle ne mange quasi pas de morceaux. Les parents m'ont demandé d'essayer de la faire manger comme nous. 
Elle a mangé un yaourt et des gâteaux. 
J'accueille un petit de 11 mois, qui est maintenant à l'aise et il est très sociable. Il a été vers elle, elle est partie se réfugié en pleurant sur une chaise. 

Cette petite n'a jamais été gardé par d'autre personne que la famille, n'a pas de frère et sœur. 

Comment la mettre à l'aise ? 

Heureusement, le contrat ne dure d'un mois.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour


Cette petite de 18 mois n a jamais été garder donc exclusivement avec maman .
Ses réactions son tout à fait normale . Elle a besoin de temps pour se faire à son nouvelle environnement . D être rassurée .... Et vous de beaucoup de patience 
Mais bon vue que c est un contrat qui va durer 1 mois  cette petite Louloute aura pas le temps de s habituer à vous . A chez vous ....


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

Si cette enfant te mets mal à l'aise, c'est peut être parce qu'elle a des troubles, ça existe plus qu'on ne le pense, dans un premier temps, laisse la tranquille, et ne tente pas trop d'approches, ça pourrait lui faire peur, à force de te voir gentille avec les autres accueillis, elle se détendra peut être


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour tout en douceur pour un mois car qu'elle ait du mal à s'habituer ou qu'elle ait un trouble du comportement en si peu de temps rien ne peut vraiment changer. Lui parler gentiment et quand c'est lecture ou chant de comptines s'installer près d'elle sans l'interpeller elle profitera en écoutant. Durant le change la rassurer lui dire que tu es contente qu'elle soit chez toi .pour les jeux en extérieur prévoir 2 ballons un pour envoyer vers cette petite et un autre pour le copain .pour la nourriture pot industriel comme elle aime trop facile alors que maman s'occupait de sa petite elle ne lui a pas fait la cuisine? 
Cette petite a peut être un haut potentiel parfois ce sont des petits qui observent tout et ont de drôles de manières au physique .qu'elle passe un bon mois chez nounou !


----------



## caninou (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
liline 17, pourquoi dès qu'un enfant a du mal à s'adapter, souvent "on" en conclu qu'il a des troubles, ça devient pénible à la longue. Tous les enfants sont différents, certains sont très sociables et d'autres moins et pour ces derniers il suffit de savoir les apprivoiser. 28 ans que je suis assistante maternelle et je n'ai eu que deux enfants avec des troubles, un où il y avait une suspicion d'autisme et l'autre enfant c'était une suspicion d'hyperactivité, de toutes façons en dessous de trois ans on ne peut pas certifier qu'il y ait des troubles. Le fait que cette petite se raccroche à son doudou, veut dire qu'elle a besoin de se rassurer, le doudou est un objet transitionnel. Elle vient d'arriver dans un nouvel environnement, c'est normal qu'elle soit un peu perdue.


----------



## Caro35 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Pourquoi vos réponses mentionnent que c’est la maman qui s’en occupait exclusivement et pourquoi on juge que la petite ne mange que des petits pots en disant « trop facile alors que maman s'occupait de sa petite elle ne lui a pas fait la cuisine » ?
La postante a écrit qu’elle n’a jamais été gardée par d’autre personne que sa famille. Cela ne va dire que c’est sa maman uniquement !!! Évitez les raccourcis et les préjugés svp.
Elle a très bien pu passer du temps chez ses grands-parents, ses oncles et tantes avec des cousins et cousines… et avec son papa


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

Je suis parti du principe que la portante était une professionnelle et qu'elle avait l'habitude d'accueillir des enfants et que si elle ressentait un malaise, c'est parce que ses antennes la mettaient en garde.
Parfois, un trouble du comportement peut être le signe que l'enfant vit des situations inadaptées à ses besoins, pas forcément qu'il a un handicap. 
J'ai eu un accueilli qui frappait fort ses parents, hyper coléreux et très désobéissant, ce sont des troubles du comportement, j'en ai eu un autre qui souffrait de psychose infantile, causes différentes, mais dans les 2 cas, gros troubles


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Et bien c'est juste pour 1 mois ! et pour quelle raison ? Bref je ne me prends pas le chou pour si peu de temps elle s'habitue tant mieux elle ne s'habitue pas tant pis ! ainsi je ne me prends pas les foudres des collègues en posant cette question ! vous supposez que cette petite a un soucis peut-être avec raison mais si ses parents ne vous ont rien dit et bien faites au mieux pour cette petite et c'est tout !!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi les réponses sont seulement des impressions par rapport à un écrit bien-sûr, des pistes de réflexions avec divers avis! Pas des raccourcis et des préjugés .d'autant que j'aurais du mal à avoir des préjugés pour une femme au foyer je l'ai été longtemps.
Après c'est vrai aussi qu'il est écrit famille et non maman.


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

ne pas faire la cuisine pour son enfant, n'est pas de la négligence, certaines personnes ne cuisinent que très peu.
Parfois, si les troubles d'un enfant sont très envahissants, on ne peut pas se permettre de passer beaucoup de temps en cuisine.


----------



## Liquido (28 Juillet 2022)

Pour éclaircir. 
Je n'ai jamais pensé que cette petite avait un problème. 
Je commence mon activité et je ne suis pas à l'aise avec cette petite qui communique très peu. 
Ma fille ( 15 mois) et le petit de 11 mois que j'accueille gazouille, essaye de se faire comprendre, en montrant du doigt, en chignant. 
Dès que ça n'allait pas, elle n'a fait que hurler ( dans les aigus, assez strident). 
Je cherche des moyens qu'elle se sente plus à l'aise. 
Je n'ai pas envie de l'accueillir pour qu'elle reste dans un coin toute la journée. 

Les parents sont en télétravail. Je me demandais comment ils faisait jusque là pour travailler tout en la gardant mais maintenant je comprends, elle ne bouge pas et ne fait pas de bruit. Si tu sais pas qu'elle est là, tu peux pas le savoir. 
Elle était gardé par la mamie et les tatas mais je pense pas tant que ça. 
Pour l'alimentation, la Maman fait bien comme elle veut. 
On m'a demandé d'essayer, moi après elle ne veut pas, j'y peux rien mais les parents s'étaient dit que peut être en voyant les autres ça l'inciterait. 

J'ai dis à la Maman que c'était normal que ça soit dur. Elle n'a jamais été gardé par quelqu'un d'extérieur à la famille. C'est un nouvelle environnement. Elle vient que 2 jours par semaine en plus. On va voir. 

Merci certaines réponses m'ont rassurer.


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

2 jours par semaine, c'est trop peu pour qu'elle s'habitue, il faudrait un minimum de 3j pour avoir une chance qu'elle accepte son nouvel environnement


----------



## Tiphain (29 Juillet 2022)

Caninou, Vous dites en partie des bétises.
On peut parfaitement, enfin pas nous, les spécialistes, quoique, lorsque j'ai un enfant avec des troubles autistiques ou à Haut Potentiel, je peux vous dire que je le sais très rapidement, d'abord parce que j'ai fait des formations assez poussés dans ce domaine, et il y en a beaucoup puisque dans une classe de 25 élèves, y en a au moins 3 par classe, faut il encore prendre le temps de beaucoup les observer, de faire des formations et je peux vous dire, que je reconnais les enfants à Haut Potentiel ou autiste même léger.
Parce que j'ai des zèbres à la maison, que les formations que j'ai fait pour mes enfants me servent dans mon quotidien.
Les parents ne veulent pas entendre, ou écouter en général, avant l'âge d'entrée en maternelle ou au CP, c'est plus facile de mettre la tête dans le sable et il faut dire longtemps avant que les parents ne réagissent alors qu'une prise en charge de bonne heure et tôt permet d'aider au développement d'un enfant autiste et d'éviter qu'il s'enferme complètement, par exemple

Les états Unis prennent ces enfants en charge beaucoup plus tôt avec de très bon résultat

Notre difficulté c'est que nous n'avons pas, en principe le droit de mettre le mot autiste sur un enfant ou Haut Potentiel, parce que nous ne sommes pas médecin mais pourtant les parents doivent l'entendre et faire le nécessaire pour le bien de leur enfant, c'est compliqué et même lorsque nous sommes sures, les parents nous en veulent d'avoir mis LES MOTS sur les maux de leurs enfants.
C'est là que le médecin de PMI peut être d'une grande aide si il joue le jeu ou la puer si elle est formée mais si on tombe sur une puer que le sujet ne touche pas ou n'intéresse pas, et bien les parents vont arrêter le contrat parce que nous avons alerter sur un sujet qu'ils ne voulaient surtout pas aborder et cela peut même se retourner contre nous, alors que nous sommes les premiers à pouvoir alerter et prendre en charge ces enfants

C'est triste et je trouve que les formations sur ces troubles devraient être obligatoires pour pouvoir aider ces enfants dès le premier âge comme au etat unies ou au canada


----------



## incognito (29 Juillet 2022)

il y a un livret pour la détection de l'autisme, la pmi nous l'a partagé. Honnêtement, si on s'y réfère, on avancera pas vraiment, ce n'est que mon humble avis (j'ai trois gars hpi dont deux avec TDSA voire même asperger -demande en cours pour le diagnostic- )

j'ai eu en accueil un loulou et dès ses 5 mois j'ai su qu'il est hpi. J'ai adapté les jeux proposés rapidement car sinon il se serait ennuyé avec ceux de "son âge" et en discutant avec le papa, j'ai su qu'il l'est aussi.
j'en ai donc parlé aux parents et nous avons avancé ensemble, bon l'école le freine maintenant....

tout ça pour dire que l'on peut effectivement très vite savoir ce qu'il en est, avoir des doutes et en discuter avec les parents pour qu'ils sachent qu'il y a au moins une personne qui peut entendre leurs interrogations qui viendront forcément

Alors nous ne sommes pas médecins mais nous avons les enfants dès leur naissance (ok, à partir de deux mois) et nous voyons des indices. A l'école, les instits ne se gênent pas pour poser des diagnostics parfois elles se trompent parfois non, tout comme nous.
Et souvent l'instinct nous dit qu'il y a un problème, on ne peut l'expliquer mais on sait.


----------



## Griselda (1 Août 2022)

Une ptte pour seulement un mois, elle a 18 mois et elle n'a jamais quitté ses parents avant?
Bonne chance!

Il faut minimum 3 semaines au cerveau humain pour accepter une nouvelle routine pour habituelle, c'est cool, avec un peu de chance elle va se décoincer la dernière semaine.

J'ai déjà fait ce genre d'accueil à mes débuts. 
Je n'accepte plus qu'un enfant, quelque soit son âge et son expérience ne vienne chez moi à temps plein sans une période d'adaptation de 10 à 15 jours minimums.
Certains bébés/enfants ont l'amabilité de prendre sur eux pour encaisser ce changement important sans trop manifester combien c'est difficile mais ça l'est pour tous en réalité. Il se trouve qu'elle le manifeste clairement et elle a ses raisons.

La question c'est pourquoi cette petite n'est là que pour un mois? Est ce que ses Parents se rendent compte que c'est la mettre dans une situation particulièrement difficile?

Des astuces?
A part laisser passer le temps, non il n'y a pas de recette miracle.
Bien sur lui parler, lui expliquer pourquoi doit elle venir chez toi? Lui dire qu'elle a le droit d'en être contrariée car c'est normal qu'elle le soit. Lui dire que quoi qu'il arrive son Parent reviendra bien la chercher en fin de journée, comme pour le copain. Qu'en attendant on peut ou s'ennuyer toute la journée ou bien s'amuser ensemble, comme elle préfère. Proposer des jouets et les laisser à disposition pour qu'elle ait loisirs de les prendre. Que les Parents lui parles et lui disent combien ils sont certains que c'est une bonne chose pour elle que de venir chez toi...
Tu parles d'un sourire qui semble forcé? Il ne semble pas, il l'est, tout simplement parce qu'elle a compris qu'on attends d'elle qu'elle soit agréable mais n'y arrive pas. Elle cherche à tisser un lien même fictif mais ne sait pas comment faire. A ce moment là cela peut être le bon timing pour lui proposer un calin, une chanson, une lecture...

Ce que tu décris c'est très dure à vivre pour toi, pour ton autre accueilli mais évidement surtout pour cette petite. Voilà pourquoi une période avec un temps d'accueil évolutif permet à l'enfant ET AUX AUTRES (toi, tes Loulous) d'apprendre à se connaitre, se faire confiance, petit à petit, tisser un lien. Passer d'emblée 8 à 10h de rang ainsi c'est un enfer car il est facile d'imaginer toute l’énergie qu'elle deploit pour résister à l'envie absolument naturelle de jouer, rire, bouger... Si au bout d'un mois ça se décoince, il serait vraiment dommage d'arrêter cet accueil car tout sera à refaire plus tard.

Bon courage.


----------



## Griselda (1 Août 2022)

Et, par expérience, un enfant qui ne vient QUE 2 jours/sem mettra d'autant plus de temps à "capituler", s'adapter car il ne vient alors pas assez souvent pour accepter, comprendre pourquoi il doit être là. Je n'accepte plus non plus de contrat inférieur à 3jrs/sem pour cette raison.

Il y a les besoins des Parents et bien sur c'est bien de là que tout part mais le besoin de l'enfant n'est pas tjrs bien compris par les adultes. La régularité, la routine est essentielle pour aider l'enft donc mon 1er conseil, curieusement, serait de demander aux PE, si c'est possible pour toi aussi, qu'elle vienne au moins une 3 eme journée car tt est à recommencer sinon.

A 18 mois elle ne parle pas: nombre d'enft ne prononceront pas de mots avant 2 ans, voir 2 ans et demi. En attendant s'ils ne vont pas bien, crier est bien la seule façon de se faire entendre et là elle n'est pas dans des conditions favorables à gazouiller car pour ça faudrait il qu'elle se sente à l'aise chez Nounou. Ce n'est bien sur pas de ta faute. C'est juste que comment se sentir bien dans un endroit que je ne connais pas alors qu'en prime je n'ai pas le temps de m'y habituer. 
Très franchement je ne pense pas qu'il soit déjà possible d'envisager un trouble, c'est trop tôt pour le dire. Pas tant du fait de son âge mais parce qu'il y a des changements dans sa vie qui ne permettent pas de savoir si trouble particulier ou bien juste une petite fille qui ne se sent pas encore à sa place.

Pour ce qui est de l'alimentation je proposerais, puisqu'on a essayé la manière "ça passe ou ça casse", d'être plus à l'écoute du besoin de repère de l'enfant: elle est habituée jusqu'à présent à des petits pots? Donne lui un petit pot ou une purée ressemblant au petit pot habituel car voilà un changement supplémentaire, un de trop. Elle pourra accepter venant de toi une autre façon quand elle aura confiance en toi et certainement pas alors qu'elle n'est déjà pas très satisfaite de ce chamboulement. Qd elle sera à l'aise chez toi ça pourra se faire mais il est certain que si l'accueil est éphémère...: nous sommes des fées ... du logis, pas des magiciennes ;-)
On voit souvent des enfants manger chez nous des choses qu'ils refuses chez eux, c'est vrai, mais rarement de but en blanc sans qu'un lien ne soit tissé.


----------



## Liquido (3 Août 2022)

Je commence mon activité et j'ai voulu être sympa avec des connaissances. 
J'ai appris de mes erreurs, je ne prendrai plus de contrat comme ça. 

Cette petite n'est pas beaucoup sociabilisé je pense. Les parents sont en télétravail tout les 2, la famille de la Maman n'est pas dans le secteur. 
Je pense qu'ils vivent beaucoup qu'à 3. 
Les parents font comme ils veulent mais je dépanne cette fois, pas 2. 
Je pense que si ils ne font pas quelque chose, l'école sera très dur pour elle. 

C'est pire que le 1er jour. Elle ne veut rien manger. 
J'ai compris que le soucis, c'était le petit de 11 mois que je garde. 
Dés qu'il présent, elle se cache et hurle. 
Le petit n'aime pas trop qu'elle hurle, ça lui plait pas. Je n'ai pas envie que lui se sente mal. 

Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Je le laisse faire comme elle veut.


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Le truc c'est que rendre service ou pas, pour des amis ou non il te faut apprendre à te positionner plus clairement comme une pro'.

La difficulté de cette enfant n'est pas véritablement le copain de 11 mois mais plutôt l'adaptation à quelque chose de nouveau (comme bcp d'enft) qui a d'autant plus de mal à s'y faire qu'elle doit recommencer sans cesse à s'habituer à ta façon de faire, du coup elle résiste. 
Avec le temps tu y arriverais mais si ça n'est que pour un mois et seulement 2 jrs par semaine prends ton courage à 2 mains pour leur expliquer que oui ils ont cru bien faire en proposant seulement 2jrs/sem mais en réalité cela mets plus en difficulté leur enft qu'autre chose. 
Pourquoi leur expliquer? Parce qu'ils pourraient penser que leur bébé ne peut pas s'y faire alors que c'est faux, elle pourrait si elle était accompagnée, progressivement mais avec stabilité. 

La raison principale pour laquelle nos contrats sont par défaut en CDI c'est justement parce qu'on a établis qu'il n'est jamais une bonne idée de multiplier les modes d'accueils différents pour un tout petit qui a avant tout besoin de repère. Dis leur que tu as voulu leur rendre service en acceptant tel qu'ils le demandaient mais que de fait ça ne se passe pas comme ça devrait. Je leur proposerais si possible pour moi qu'ils me la confient 1 à 2 jrs de plus / semaine mais des journées courtes (10h-16h30?). 

La prochaine fois tu sauras pourquoi non on ne récupère pas un enft juste pour un mois ni juste 2jrs/sem et qu'au pire si on tient à tenter la blague on avertit tout de suite que ce n'est en générale pas une bonne idée et qu'il faudra être prêt à modifier le calendrier d'accueil pour que ça se passe bien pour tout le monde: pour l'enft concerné, pour les autres accueillis et pour l'AM. 
Là, le problème c'est que ce sont les Parents qui ont décidé selon ce qu'ils jugent EUX avoir besoin, or ce n'est pas eux qui vivent mal ensuite la journée dans les faits, voilà pourquoi il faut savoir être plus ferme sur les conditions car en tant que pro petite enfance tu dois être la garante du respect des besoins de tous les enfants accueillis. 
Plus tu te positionne comme une pro petite enfance et plus les Parents respecteront ta parole et si ce n'est pas le cas tu ne te retrouve pas toi en galère ... avec le risque en prime qu'ils te fassent mauvaise presse en racontant que leur enfant n'était pas bien chez toi  

Autre chose: pourquoi un seul mois???


----------



## Liquido (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour. 

Je vous donne quelques nouvelles. 
La petite a fini par se faire à moi, à l'environnement mais pas du tout aux autres enfants. 
Accepte de jouer, manger, faire une activité mais en l'absence des autres donc pas toujours possible.
Ma fille et le petit dorment bien donc elle a des moments de répits. 

Il faut bien un début d'expérience et comme je débuté j'avais une place. N'ayant que 2 places, je ne pourrais pas le faire souvent.
Les parents font bien comme ils veulent avec leur enfant, c'est pas mon soucis. 
Je n'ai pas à juger ce que les parents pensent être bien pour leur enfant. 
Moi j'accueille cette petite pendant le temps qui m'est donné et je vais ce que je peux pour qu'elle soit bien, comme elle ne vient que 1 mois, je n'ai pas à la préparer pour l'école. 

Je ne désespère pas pour elle de s'adapter chez moi mais le problème va être l'école si elle ne retourne pas en collectivité.


----------

